# Installazione x64 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Mai decisione cosi' sofferta avevo preso fin'ora...

Per la prima volta, vorrei installare una gentoo x64 su una macchina con cpu intel core2 quad, ma dire che la sfiga mi perseguita e' dire poco.

Ho masterizzato un autobuild x64 di gentoo per procedere ma all'avvio mi blocca con un errore grub 17; ho masterizzato diverse distro x64 che non mi riconoscono la scheda di rete, le distro x86 funzionano ma chiaramente non servono al mio scopo...

Sono disperato.

P.S. esiste una guida emt64 o quella amd64 e' quella corretta anche per intel?Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Jan 01, 2012 5:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## k01

il nome corretto dell'architettura sarebbe x86_64, si utilizza amd64 semplicemente perchè nei computer desktop AMD è arrivata ai 64bit un bel po' prima di intel, comunque si, la guida è la stessa.

questo è il cd corretto e ufficiale per l'installazione: http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/current-iso/install-amd64-minimal-20111208.iso

ovviamente come al solito si può utilizzare qualsiasi altra distro a 64bit per la fase di installazione iniziale.

non mi è esattamente chiaro a che punto tu sia arrivato dell'installazione, in ogni caso grub errore 17: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5

per quanto riguarda il supporto alla scheda di rete, guarda semplicemente che modulo utilizzano quelle che vanno, e poi caricalo a mano e vedi se crea problemi specifici. negli ultimi cd di gentoo comunque mi pare che non venga avviata automaticamente, quindi magari il tuo problema è semplicemente tirare su l'interfaccia con ifconfig eth0 up e assegnargli un indirizzo con dhcpcd

----------

## mrl4n

Faccio un po' di prove...a questo punto, posso usare come stage3 il file http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/ia64/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-ia64-20111220.tar.bz2 oppure devo utilizzare quello che trovo nella cartella amd64?

----------

## k01

ia64 è l'architettura solo per processori itanium, i normali intel core duo, i3, i5, i7 ecc... sono x86_64, quindi devi utilizzare guida e stage sotto la dicitura "amd64"

come c'è scritto nella pagina dell'handbook:

 *ia64 wrote:*   

> A 64-bit architecture designed by Intel and used in their Intel Itanium processor series. This architecture is not compatible with x86 or x86_64 (aka amd64) and is mostly found in medium and high-end server series. 

 

 *x86_64 (amd64) wrote:*   

> 	A 64-bit architecture that is compatible with the x86 architecture. It was first used by AMD (under the AMD64 name) and Intel (under the EM64T name) and is now the most prominent architecture for medium and high-end desktop PCs. It is also commonly found in the server segment. 

 

----------

## ago

@mrlan, lo stage da utilizzare è: 

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20111208.tar.bz2

se vuoi come cd utilizza sysrescue: https://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/files/sysresccd-x86/2.4.1/systemrescuecd-x86-2.4.1.iso

ovviamente fai partire il kernel a 64bit, poi setta la password di root e lavora via ssh(che è già avviato)  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie, ora si avvia...

Mi ritrovo sull'hard disk (probabilmente da una precedente installazione) grub, nonostante abbia eliminato tutte le partizioni.

Se procedo a ripartire il disco, il primo settore disponibile non è più il numero 1 e la cosa mi da parecchio fastidio.

Ho provato diversi sistemi per ripulirlo senza successo, mi chiedo come sia possibile questa cosa, e non so più cosa provare...

EDIT: all'ennesimo riavvio del livecd sono riuscito a cancellare una partizione che non potevo vedere e ora posso procedere a partizionare dal settore 1

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho provato diversi sistemi per ripulirlo senza successo, mi chiedo come sia possibile questa cosa, e non so più cosa provare...

 

Prova a formattarlo a basso livello riempendolo di zeri con dd

----------

## mrl4n

Ho cantato troppo presto vittoria...continuo ad avere i primi 2048 settori occupati, ma non so da chi o da cosa.

Possibile difetto improvviso dell'hard disk? Hackato? Posseduto?

Nella stessa macchina ho un disco con windows 7, che al riavvio mi presenta una password nell'account che non ho impostato io.

L'ho formattato 3 volte in due giorni.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Prova a formattarlo a basso livello riempendolo di zeri con dd

 

Hai un buon programma per il format a basso livello? Quello che ho che non utilizzo da mooolto tempo non ne vuole più sapere

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Hai un buon programma per il format a basso livello? Quello che ho che non utilizzo da mooolto tempo non ne vuole più sapere

 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512k
```

Ho supposto sda

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie, questa non la sapevo proprio

----------

## djinnZ

tanto per fare il precisino e riprendere il discorso iniziato qui:

Se devi installare windozz dopo il partizionamento per evitare problemi è il caso che azzeri anche le partizioni e che crei comunque l'mbr da windozz (gli installer sono un tantino capricciosi).

Se è una versione vecchia (XP) devi usare il vecchio schema di partizionamento o ti si incasinerà sempre. Quindi il comando è 

```
fdisk -c=dos -u=cylinders /dev/sda
```

estendendo il suggerimento di ago:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1024
```

Per le singole partizioni

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 bs=4096 count=1024
```

il count=1024 è per evitare di passare l'intero disco o l'intera partizione a zero, in realtà basta che azzeri i primi 4kb del disco o della partizione, se non ricordo male, ma melius abundare quam deficere.

Ripeto: per i sistemi linux/bsd è deprecato, per widozz (sempre arretrato per le cose serie), se è il disco di sistema meglio rimanere cauti.

O, più semplicemente, azzeri il disco, usi l'installker od una live windozz per partizionare e poi dalla live di linux rifininisci cambiando tipo alle partizioni etc.

Che lasci 2048 settori all'inizio è normale. Per esempio, partendo da 

```
Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19929 cilindri, totale 320173056 settori

UnitÃ  = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x000abfbe

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048     2099199     1048576   83  Linux

/dev/sda2         2099200     4196351     1048576   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4196352   140511231    68157440    5  Esteso

/dev/sda4       140511232   320173055    89830912   a5  FreeBSD

/dev/sda5         4198400    20975615     8388608   83  Linux

/dev/sda6        20977664    33560575     6291456   83  Linux

/dev/sda7        33562624    75505663    20971520   83  Linux

/dev/sda8        75507712   140511231    32501760   83  Linux
```

ottengo

```
Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19929 cilindri

UnitÃ  = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x000abfbe

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         131     1048576   83  Linux

La partizione 1 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda2             131         262     1048576   82  Linux swap / Solaris

La partizione 2 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda3             262        8747    68157440    5  Esteso

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda4            8747       19930    89830912   a5  FreeBSD

La partizione 4 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda5             262        1306     8388608   83  Linux

/dev/sda6            1306        2090     6291456   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            2090        4701    20971520   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            4701        8747    32501760   83  Linux
```

Attenzione, per chi si diverte con l'antiquariato, che vecchie versioni di linux e BSD poco gradiscono il nuovo default.

----------

## mrl4n

Ti ringrazio per le precisazioni, sempre disponibile ad imparare...

Windows 7 è già installato su un altro disco e probailmente questa volta (visto che non lo utilizzo praticamente più) non mi preoccuperò di inserire l'avvio in grub e modificare l'mbr, tanto più che durante l'installazione di gentoo ho scollegato fisicamente gli altri dischi, per cui mi ritrovo collegati il lettore dvd e il disco che conterrà gentoo.

Mi dici che è normale che lasci i 2048 settori iniziali; mi sembra che ha iniziato a farlo da ieri pomeriggio (non voglio contraddirti perchè potrei sbagliarmi).

Di fatto ho provato a ripartire con un disco nuovo e mai formattato ma la situazione è identica e in più al termine del parizionamento al fatidico "w" per salvare il lavoro un bel avviso mi dice che 

```
The partition table has been altered!

Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.

Syncing disk
```

e tutto si interrompe.

Potrebbe essere uno strano problema di ram?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Attenzione, per chi si diverte con l'antiquariato, che vecchie versioni di linux e BSD poco gradiscono il nuovo default.

 

Sicuramente la cosa non mi riguarda.Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Dec 28, 2011 5:17 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Windows 7 è già installato su un'altro

 

è maschile, non si apostrofa  :Razz: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*   Windows 7 è già installato su un'altro 
> 
> è maschile, non si apostrofa 

 

La disperazione ormai regna sovrana, anche sull'ortografia...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

@ago:   :Crying or Very sad:  ma normalmente sono io l'antipatico che fa queste puntualizzazioni...  :Laughing: 

Al massimo devi scollegare il disco di linux quando installi windozz non viceversa.

Ti dico già che potresti avere problemi quando ricollegherai i dischi per via della regola statica di udev per il device del dvd (basta cancellarla od impostare 

```
persistent_cd_disable="yes"
```

.

Se avvii il sistema nella vecchia modalità come vedi nell'esempio comunque viene lasciato un cilindro "vuoto" (partono da zero non da uno) all'inizio (che se non mi sbaglio dovrebbe corrispondere a 1024 settori nella modalità "dos"). Se il disco è partizionato con la vecchia geometria fdisk si limita ad accettare il fatto.

Quando cancelli tutte le partizioni e ricrei le nuove ridimensiona lo spazio riservato all'inizio.

Il problema del sync dipende da qualcosa nel sistema della live, nel dubbio prova a caricare tutto in ram, ma al riavvio la tabella delle partizioni è correttamente aggiornata?

----------

## mrl4n

Non ho bisogno di installare windozz e per quanto riguarda i problemi, ci sono già passato, questa è la prima installazione x64 non la prima gentoo.

Lo stesso spazio occupato lo rilevo anche utilizzando un disco nuovo mai formattato (come provato stamattina).

L'operazione del caricare in ram non l'ho mai provata; nonostante il messaggio del sync le partizioni vengono create e memorizzate correttamente a quanto pare.

Ma posso fidarmi del risultato, o quando avrò finito tutto inizieranno i veri problemi?

----------

## djinnZ

Non è occupato, lo spazio all'inizio è riservato per mbr partizioni e bootloader (e non deve essere toccato) semplicemente con il vecchio sistema a cilindri non era evidenziato.

Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma teoricamente si, quello che è strano è che si blocca invece di di uscire con il messaggio che il sync non è stato possibile (unable to call ioctl o qualcosa del genere). Di norma capitava con le unità pata quando disco e cdrom erano master e slave sullo stesso canale per non ricordo quale ragione.

Mi pare strano che si blocchi ma è un problema della live che stai usando.

----------

## mrl4n

Sto usando http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/current-iso/install-amd64-minimal-20111208.iso

 proverò a rimasterizzarla e poi chiamo un prete, potrebbe servire.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma teoricamente si, quello che è strano è che si blocca invece di di uscire con il messaggio che il sync non è stato possibile (unable to call ioctl o qualcosa del genere). Di norma capitava con le unità pata quando disco e cdrom erano master e slave sullo stesso canale per non ricordo quale ragione. 

 

L'hard disk è pata, mentre il lettore è sata, comunque al comando di salvare il partizionamento esce con il messaggio 

```
Codice: 

The partition table has been altered! 

Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. 

Syncing disk 

```

 come ho riportato qualche post fa...

EDIT: niente da fare

----------

## djinnZ

 *fdisk output wrote:*   

> The partition table has been altered! = bene, tutto a posto, ho scritto i dati sul disco.
> 
> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. = adesso dico al kernel che ho modificato i device di storage e quindi deve andarsi a leggere di nuovo cosa c'è
> 
> Syncing disk = ho mandato il messaggio ed aspetto che finisca

 A questo punto il kernel dovrebbe andare a reinizializzare i device e dire ad udev che deve aggiornarsi di conseguenza.

Di norma se non ci riesce (perché come un fesso ti seri scordato di disattivare il raid od hai lasciato una partizione montata) se ne esce con un messaggio di errore e ti avvisa che la nuova geometria sarà disponibile dopo il reboot. (non ho tempo e modo di fare un prova e riportarti la sequenza esatta ma spero che sia chiaro)

Dato che dopo il reboot fdisk trova le partizioni modificate come tu desideri suppongo che sia andato tutto bene e che il kernel (od udev) si è bloccato nel ricaricare. Il perchè non ho idea di quale posa essere, almeno dovrei sapere con quale bestia (controller e relativo modulo) ho a che fare (ma non ti attendere che mi ci applichi, una prova potrebbe essere usare sfdisk per salvare le partizioni, cancellarle e provare a ripristinarle con un wait 2s; sfdisk -I ... di modo da potervedere se i log riportano qualcosa prima del blocco. Altro non mi viene in mente adesso.)

Prova a formattare od a scrivere zeri sulle partizioni se proprio non ti fidi.

Che il minimal cd sia una mezza ciofeca è noto ma è altrettanto noto che gentoo non ha necessità di un installer dedicato basta un sistema che consenta il chroot (teoricamente dovresti riuscire persino da bsd ad installare gentoo linux). Sysrescue (come ti ha suggerito ago) è una alternativa più decente ma potresti persino pensare di usare una live più "barocca" come sabayon o ubuntu.

L'unica comodità del minimal è che non occupa troppa ram per funzionare e dovrebbe aiutarti a compilare più velocemente.

Per il resto mi pare che ti è già stato detto che tra amd64 ed x86 non cambia molto, a parte usare un kernel a 64 per avviare e lo stage 3 diverso.

Questo è quello che posso dirti.

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie, sicuramente molto di più di quello che mi aspettavo, comunque ho provato a ripetere la partizione con una live knoppix64 ed ho avuto come risultato finale lo stesso messaggio, come settore di partenza il numero 1.

Non ho voluto continuare a martellarmi i co****ni, quindi ho proceduto con l'installazione.

Ora pare io abbia solo un problema con grub; il mio disco gentoo è sdc (nonostante sia in cima nella lista nel bios delle periferiche) grub è configurato come 

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6 root=/dev/ram0 real-root=/dev/sdc3 video=uvesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85.
```

 ma all'avvio mi restituisce un errore 15.

Ci sono quasi...

EDIT:problema grub risolto, il sistema si avvia. 

Nuova odissea...kernel panic 

```
No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs, ext3, ext2, ext4, vfat, msdos, iso9660, hfplus, hfs, jfs, xfs

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(1,0)
```

...se non è fortuna questa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Nuova odissea...kernel panic 
> 
> ```
> No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs, ext3, ext2, ext4, vfat, msdos, iso9660, hfplus, hfs, jfs, xfs
> 
> ...

 

A occhio una delle due: 

1) La partizione non esiste oppure é stata formattata con un filesistem esoterico (brtfs?) non presente nel kernel

2) Grub vede il disco come sdc3 ma al boot diventa hdc3 (mi é sembrato di leggere che l'HD é un pata....)

----------

## mrl4n

La partizione è stata formattata come mke2fs -j e il disco è sata.

Nel sistema ci sono 2 dischi pata ma con partizione NTFS

----------

## mrl4n

Era solo un problema di configurazione di grub...due linee distinte; una carica l'immagine del kernel e una initrd.

Ora funziona.

----------

